# FR: faire causatif + à / par



## wallacewalrus

I'm working from the example on the about.com explanation of the faire causitif (_faire _+_ inf._) when there are two objects:
Je fais écrire une lettre par/à David. -> Je la lui fait écrire.
(I'm having David write a letter. -> I'm having him write it.)
But what if you want to say that you're having David write a letter _to someone_.
I'm having a letter written to Mark. -> I'm having it written to him. or,
I'm having David write a letter to Mark. -> I'm having him write it to Mark. ->I'm having David write it to Mark.

It's weird because we've already used the preposition _à_ in the French. Or at least, we've used _par_, which is interchangeable with _à_ in this case, as far as I understand.

Thanks.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## itka

Faire : caus*a*tif 

[…]

You're right. You have to choose which segment you want to replace with a pronoun :

_Je fais écrire la lettre à Mark par David.
Je lui fais écrire la lettre à Mark.
Je la lui fais écrire à Mark.

Je lui fais écrire la lettre par David.
Je la lui fais écrire par David._

Tu peux trouver là plus d'explications (du paragraphe 57 au paragraphe 64) sur la voix causative.


----------



## geostan

A verb may not take two direct or two indirect objects. That's the first point. So, if you have three objects, the agent must be expressed by par, whether a noun or a pronoun.

Je fais écrire la lettre Je la fais écrire
Je fais écrire la lettre à/par Jean. (Par would be used, if there is any ambiguity as to the meaning.) Je la lui fais écrire. (Once, you use pronouns, the ambiguity no longer exists.)

Je fais écrire la lettre à David par Jean (admittedly, a strange sentence, but I'm using it merely to illustrate the grammar involved.)

Je la lui fais écrire par lui.

A form that occurs more frequently is the reflexive.

Je me fais écrire la liste par Jean. (à Jean would not be possible.)
Je me la fais écrire par lui.

I hope this clears up the difficulty.

Cheers!

I should add that when confronted with multiple objects, it is often better to resort to a different construction.

For instance, the strange example involving David and Jean:

It would be better to say Je demande à David d'écrire la lettre à Jean.


----------



## wallacewalrus

Very clear explanations. Thank you both!

[…]

One follow up question: If I say "Je lui fais écrire la lettre", isn't there ambiguity as to whether it means "I'm having him write the letter" or "I'm having a the letter written to him"? Does this make sense?

In any case, I really appreciate your thorough replies.

_Edit:_ Sorry, I meant for it to read "I'm having *the* letter written to him."


----------



## Mrs k

I don't think there could be any confusion because of "la", there would be a confusion with such a translation " Je lui a fait écrire une lettre" (because of the use of passé-composé and "a" ). As for "I'm having a letter written to him", I'd say "j'ai chargé quelqu'un de lui écrire une lettre", but many it's too far-fetched...


----------



## geostan

As I suggested earlier, once you use a pronoun, the context is usually clear.

Voici Jean. Je vais lui faire écrire une/la lettre.  It is clear that it means Jean is going to write the letter.

Je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles de Jean depuis longtemps. Je vais lui faire écrire une lettre. It is clear that Jean is to be the recipient.

In other words, once you use a pronoun, the noun context has usually been established. So I don't think there would be any ambiguity.

Cheers!


----------



## Charlie Parker

In my grammar book I read that one could use either _à _or _par _for example
_Il fait réciter le poème aux étudiants. _I made up the sentence _J'ai fait surveiller ma classe à une autre enseignante pendant que je suis sorti de la salle pour vomir. _This actually happened to me. One of my friends on the forum said it was correct except that I should use _par. _How do you know when you can use _à _or when you have to use _par? _Merci d'avance.


----------



## geostan

It is generally better to use à unless this would cause a double meaning OR unless there is already an indirect object.  Here are some examples.

J'ai fait visiter la maison à un jeune couple.
Je la lui ai fait visiter.
Je fais réciter le poème aux enfants (normally read to the children)
SO, Je fais réciter le poème par les enfants.
In either case, Je le leur fais réciter.
Je me fais lire le courrier par ma nièce.(me - indirect object. One may not have two of them. In this case, there is no option but to use par + disjunctive pronoun.)
Je me le fais lire par elle.

The above is the preferred usage. That said, there is a great deal of variation in actual usage, but you can follow this guide with confidence.

Cheers!


----------



## pianolover

Are the prepositions used correctly:

a) Mes voisins feront ramasser les feuilles aux leurs enfants.

b) Ma soeur aninée fait toujours nettoyer la maison par notre petite sœur. 

How would you know when to use à, au, aux, or par?

Please explain, thank you!


----------



## ollieacappella

Ahhh, I'd love to help a fellow piano lover! 

a) Mes voisins feront ramasser les feuilles à leurs enfants. 

Since you've said "leurs" in this sentence, "aux" (= à les) would be incorrect. You would use aux if you wanted the agent (in this case, the children) to just be _the_ children, as opposed to _their_ children. (You would say au or à la for the same effect but for a different agent.) For example, if you'd said "Mes voisins feront ramasser les feuilles _aux_ enfants", you would be saying that your neighbours made _the_ children pick up the sheets. 

b) Grammatically correct (though I think you mean "aînée").

I believe that à and par are interchangeable. So you could say "J'ai fait ranger ma chambre par Harry" or "J'ai fait ranger ma chambre à Harry". I'm not 100% sure on this part though. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## geostan

_...à leurs enfants._

A is usual unless there is possible ambiguity.

_J'ai fait envoyer le colis à ma cousine._  Since this could mean _to my cousin_, _par_ would be used if the cousin were the agent.

In the case of pronouns, the context is usually clear, so _par_ is seldom necessary.

However, if there is already an indirect object in the sentence,the use of _par_ is obligatory whether a noun or pronoun is involved.

Elle s'est fait lire le courrier par sa nièce, par elle.

I hope this helps.


----------



## janpol

Mes voisins feront ramasser les feuilles par leurs enfants.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai une question concernant la phrase b de pianolover. Est-ce que le mot _toujours_ est bien placé ? Je pensais que _faire _et le deuxième verbe était inséparable. Je suggérerais : _"Ma sœur aînée fait nettoyer toujours la maison à notre sœur cadette."_


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

_Toujours_ était bien placé dans la phrase b de pianolover. 

_Ma sœur aînée fait toujours nettoyer la maison par notre sœur cadette. _.

Et comme janpol, j'aurais dit « _par_ » dans le contexte a, aussi. 

Si je veux mettre _à_, je remplace plutôt le verbe et je dis : 
... _obligeront les enfants à _(ou moins autoritaire :_ demanderont aux enfants de)_ /... _force toujours notre sœur cadette à
_
Dans la phrase initiale, j'aurais dit _: ... par une autre enseignante.
_Ou j'aurais contourné le problème en disant : _j'ai demandé à une autre enseignante de surveiller la classe.

_*Cette page* aidera peut-être 

*Edit :* J'ai aussi trouvé *ce lien* (voir #57 à 64)


----------



## raumsog

The use of "par" or "à" can express various meanings for a same sentence: "Je fais lire le courrier à ma nièce" is one thing while "Je fais lire le courrier par ma nièce" might convey the idea that I cannot read it myself (because I don't have my glasses on for example)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et raumsog. I'm still not clear on how I choose between _à _et _par_ in some sentences where there is no danger of ambiguity. As geostan said 





> It is generally better to use à unless this would cause a double meaning OR unless there is already an indirect object.


 So in a sentence like janpol's 





> Mes voisins feront ramasser les feuilles par leurs enfants.


 why wouldn't _à _be preferable? "Mes voisins feront ramasser les feuilles à leurs enfants." It seems that the truth is the opposite of what geostan says. I't would be safer to use _par _​all the time.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour moi, _faire faire quelque chose par quelqu'un _suppose qu'on ne peut pas le faire soi-même. Alors que faire faire quelque chose à quelqu'un c'est le lui demander, l'y contraindre ou faire en sorte qu'il le fasse à notre place.


----------



## Nicomon

Je penche un peu dans le même sens que Lacuzon... mais je pourrais très bien dire «_ par _» dans le deuxième cas, aussi.

_- Je n'avais pas trop envie de ramasser les feuilles. Ça me fatigue/j'ai mal au dos. Alors, je l'ai fait faire par les enfants.

_Au risque de me répéter, avec « _à_ », je change le verbe. _Demander, contraindre, dire, obliger,_ etc.     

_J'ai fait faire leurs devoirs aux enfants avant le souper._   Là, oui. Les enfants font leurs propres devoirs, et j'imagine mal _par_.  
Mais on peut le comprendre de deux façons :
1_.  J'ai aidé les enfants à faire leurs devoirs, avant le souper. 
2.  J'ai obligé les enfants à faire leurs devoirs avant le souper (et pas après)._


----------



## adam2073

*Note des modérateurs*: nous avons ajouté cette question à une discussion précédente.

Si vous pouvez m'éclairer ce petit point de grammaire, ça me ferait beaucoup plaisir. Merci.

Faire causatif


> 3. Le sujet ne prend pas part à l'action directement. Il participe cependant d'une certaine façon.
> Le chef de choeur *fait chanter * _la nuit_ de Rimbaud à/par ses choristes pour Noël.
> sujet + (faire + infinitif) + cod  + complément d'agent + reste de la phrase
> explications : Le sujet ne participe pas directement à l'action exprimée par le verbe. Il est en partie passif. Le coi ou le complément d'agent fait l'action exprimée par le verbe. _Par_ est la préposition qui introduit un complément d'agent.
> En anglais nous avons : subject + have + noun + infinitive.


Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est comment utiliser la préposition à dans cette construction. Je comprends bien
"J'ai fait découvrir la ville à mes amis"
C'est tout comme
"Je l'ai montrée à mes amis"

[...]

Merci !


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Adam,

J'ai regardé le lien. En fait, le causatif (factitif) en français et l'énigmatique « façon de participer » du sujet sont surtout analysés... par rapport à l'anglais. Là où la construction peut changer en anglais, elle reste la même en français : _faire + infinitif. _

La construction est la même, en français, pour le monsieur qui _fait réviser_ sa voiture par le garagiste (que fait le propriétaire de la voiture ? rien, sinon demander au garagiste de faire le travail) et pour le chef de chœur qui _fait chanter _une œuvre : il participe « d'une certaine façon » à l'exécution musicale : pas comme un chanteur, mais silencieusement. Celui qui a choisi cet exemple a analysé l'action en considérant que le chef et les chanteurs étaient impliqués à des degrés différents. Mais, encore une fois, cette analyse part de la syntaxe de l'anglais et non du français .

En ce qui concerne le dernier exemple, il y a une petite nuance entre _faire découvrir une ville_ et _montrer une ville_. On n'a pas besoin d'être physiquement présent pour _faire découvrir_ quelque chose : il peut suffire de donner une idée, d'envoyer un message ou un lien vers un site. Ensuite, ce sont les amis qui découvrent la ville, que je sois là ou non. Dans  _« Je l'ai montrée »_, pas de factitif : c'est _moi _qui fais l'action de montrer la ville à mes amis.

Le résultat final est effectivement le même : mes amis ont découvert la ville . Enfin, j'espère (ils étaient peut-être en train de lire des messages sur leur téléphone portable pendant la visite... ) (pardon pour le sarcasme ).


----------

